# Solved: No cursor on Win ME laptop



## larryjiji (Jul 3, 2012)

A friend brought his old machine running Win ME for me to "get it working again!" Found the BIOS needed resetting to boot on HD. Attempting to clean it up I reset 16-bit color display to 32-bit and when it re-booted I found no cursor. Track-point does not work, nor does a USB-connected mouse. I can use arrow keys to move around and have been able to open the Display function in Control Panel. However, since the click button on the computer does not work, cannot re-open Display Setting tab to reset back to 16-bit color.

Computer specs: IBM ThinkPad, Model 1161, Japanese version Win ME; 128Mb RAM.

Any help will be appreciated -


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Can you tap F8 before windows starts to boot and get in safe mode?
If so,try uninstalling the mouse from device manager,reboot and let
windows redect it.
Maybe that will bring it back up.


----------



## larryjiji (Jul 3, 2012)

leroys1000 - I cannot open the Win ME in Safe Mode, using F8 or F11. Do you know another method of open this machine in Safe Mode? Or do you have an suggestion to get this computer back to normal bootup? I do not have any CDs for this computer. Any help with this problem will be greatly appreciated - - -


----------



## larryjiji (Jul 3, 2012)

leroys1000 - I just posted a message.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

larryjiji said:


> leroys1000 - I just posted a message and forgot to add: -


Apparently you like getting spam. Do you realize that their are bots that scour the internet looking for email addresses.

We do not help people over email. All help will be posted to the forums. Please edit your post and remove your email address.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

heyya larryjiji, as Squashman pointed out, posting your email on an open board is an excellent way to get signed up for spambots, and as such, I've removed it.

thanks, 

v


----------



## larryjiji (Jul 3, 2012)

New to using forums, I owe those that altered my posting to save me from the "Bot Monster." Really, many thanks - - -


----------

